# Washington state MMj



## meds4me (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello to all !, Just wondering if any of you has heard anything concerning "dispensaries" here in this state ?  I'm still months out for my "personal" comes tp fruition. Buying it off the streets is Crazya$$ shizzle and need help here.....anybody ??


----------



## djsmaverick (Jul 7, 2009)

eace: Hey might be able to help depending on where you are located at and what exactly you are lookin for.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 8, 2009)

Look at bayareacannibis.org

They JUST opened up the site to ALL MMJ states.


----------



## hottip (Jul 8, 2009)

I believe that there is one located in Spokane. I read about it a week ago in the Seattle Times.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Everyone !! pm sent


----------



## meds4me (Jul 10, 2009)

Just wanted to add these two agency's that help you get legal in washington state. 
CanaBiogenResearch (CBR) : They are the ones I went thru. Very personal and respectful people.509-242-8624 Seattle and Spokane offices.

THCF : No contact info


----------



## hottip (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm scheduled for a visit to CBR in Tacoma. I'm afraid the meter reader will see my plants growing in the side of the house and my wife says she can smell them 10 feet away.


----------



## DonJones (Aug 3, 2009)

meds4me,

Dispensaries are illegal in Washington State, however there are several around.  They are all existing on the good graces of various county prosecutors.  Here in Spokane, the LEOs really are pissed about even patient to patient transfers, but so far the prosecutor has kept them off of our dispensaries.

EDIT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 3, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add these two agency's that help you get legal in washington state.
> CanaBiogenResearch (CBR) : They are the ones I went thru. Very personal and respectful people.509-242-8624 Seattle and Spokane offices.
> 
> THCF : No contact info


You have no idea how helpful you were posting this. Props buddy! I will definately look into this...

Much P&L,

7greeneyes


----------



## meds4me (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks to all who continue to post 'bout us wash state peeps !......now only wish somethin for the se part of the state !


----------

